
Marijuana associated with three-fold risk of death from hypertension - robotkdick
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/08/170809073246.htm
======
techer
Vaping? Edibles? Do they drink alcohol as well? More research is needed!

------
robotkdick
How legit is this study in your opinion?

